# FishCrazy Fall 2008 Walleye Derby



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

The FishCrazy Fall 2008 Walleye Derby is ON!

Time to sign up ends October 31,2008!

You can sign up at your favorite weigh-in station, through mail or via the net through pay-pal!

Same $ 2,000.00 Grand prize guaranteed for biggest walleye, plus the weekly winner!

A new $ 500.00 prize was added for the winning "team"!

Find out all the details at:

http://fishcrazycharters.com/FishCrazy-2008-Fall-Walleye-Frenzy-Tournament-Derby.html

Pre-Derby Rules meeting and Team Drawings will be held at Erie Outfitters on November 01, 2008 at 3:00pm.

The Awards Party will be held December 07, 2008 at noon at The Rodmakers Shop.

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!

&

DONT BE AFRAID OF THE DARK!


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

im ready to rock n roll virgil! count me in, i got the vacation days booked and ill be off 90% of the tournament, i cant wait.

I am scheduled to work nov 1st though, is the rules meeting mandatory?


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Virgil, Is there going to be any more weigh in stations?


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Gju42486 said:


> im ready to rock n roll virgil! count me in, i got the vacation days booked and ill be off 90% of the tournament, i cant wait.
> 
> I am scheduled to work nov 1st though, is the rules meeting mandatory?


No. the rules meeting is not mandatory. Though it us recomanded to clear up all the questions about the rules. Also the team drawings will be held that day.

Don't Be Afraid of The Dark!


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Fishers of Men said:


> Virgil, Is there going to be any more weigh in stations?


For this Fall there will only be the four weigh-in stations. They do cover a prety wide area.

Don't Be Afraid of The Dark!


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Who will weigh my fish at the Home if you are not there


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

donkey said:


> Who will weigh my fish at the Home if you are not there


Ill weigh them donkey, you can even bring them to my house, i have a "certified" scale just for you.


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

donkey said:


> Who will weigh my fish at the Home if you are not there


It'll be either me or my wife. AND NO, NO MIDNIGHT RENDEZVOUS!!!! I'll only be weighing fish between 8:30am to 2:00pm.

Your other option is George, and I'm sure he's got a scale just for you!

Don't Be Afraid of The Dark!


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

i volunteer to weigh all fish virgil- sign me up. I just had my scale certified and verified so i assure you its legit. Looks like ill be fishing with you a few times virgil- i got asked to tag along on a few of the trips you donated recently. Make sure you take us to all your hottttt spots ok?


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

If I draw George for a partner I will not let him fish with anyone but me


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

donkey said:


> If I draw George for a partner I will not let him fish with anyone but me


whys that donkey, whys that? If me and you somehow got the same team, i sure hope you got a strong back because you'll be carrying us for the whole 3 1/2 weeks.


*********On a side note- Virgil, if we cant make the rules meeting, can we still be entered in the team event? Is there a way we can add the 5 dollar fee to our paypal entry somehow???**********


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Gju42486 said:


> On a side note- Virgil, if we cant make the rules meeting, can we still be entered in the team event? Is there a way we can add the 5 dollar fee to our paypal entry somehow???**********


YOU HAVE TO ATTEND GEORGE :C or you can't play.  As far as the 5$ goes send it to donkeys paypal account with another 5 for their fees and that will entitle you for a vote on you being on _his_ team.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im in, but whats this 5 dollar fee? i thought if you paid the entry, that included everything. i cant make the rules meetings due to work. but, im in and cant wait.:B


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

You are right Tom. It's something Geo came up with and I just went with it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

well that figures.lol. i just spent 10 minutes looking thru virgils link looking for the 5 dollar fee. leave it to the coast guard to side track things :C


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

actually- virgil was talking about a $5 sidebet for the team event last i knew. It was $50 for entry then $5 for the team event- dont quote me on that but thats last i heard. We'll let the man verify that.


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Gju42486 said:


> actually- virgil was talking about a $5 sidebet for the team event last i knew. It was $50 for entry then $5 for the team event- dont quote me on that but thats last i heard. We'll let the man verify that.


NO EXTRA FEE FOR THE TEAMS! All contestants will be entered in the team drawings. I'll be "The Buffer": If there are 41 contestants, including myself, I'll stay out of the team drawings and make 20 teams. If there are 40 contestants, including myself, I'll be part of the Team Drawings with everyone else and make 20 teams.

As far as the "side bets". I'll be the "bookie" at 10% fee!

As far as the trips George. I've added an extra 3 feet to my long handle net, I plan to make these trips as memorable for you guys as possible. Don't worry, you'll know what I mean after I net the first few fish!!!!! 

Don't Be Afraid of The Dark!


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Fish-Crazy said:


> NO EXTRA FEE FOR THE TEAMS! All contestants will be entered in the team drawings. I'll be "The Buffer": If there are 41 contestants, including myself, I'll stay out of the team drawings and make 20 teams. If there are 40 contestants, including myself, I'll be part of the Team Drawings with everyone else and make 20 teams.
> 
> As far as the "side bets". I'll be the "bookie" at 10% fee!
> 
> ...


YESSSSSSSSS! well there you have it, no extra fee. Guess i can put the ramen noodles away and start eating some real food- i was getting a little nervous there for a little, now i know how donkey felt. As far as the trips virgil- i cant wait, i want to see the man in action  

3 more weeks and we'll be in business over here.......


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Fish-Crazy said:


> As far as the trips George. I've added an extra 3 feet to my long handle net, I plan to make these trips as memorable for you guys as possible. Don't worry, you'll know what I mean after I net the first few fish!!!!!
> 
> Don't Be Afraid of The Dark!


How many get knocked off with the net? 

Maybe there should be a handle length restriction, but that may put DC in a handicap position and we cant have that now.


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Fishers of Men said:


> How many get knocked off with the net?
> 
> Maybe there should be a handle length restriction, but that may put DC in a handicap position and we cant have that now.



Nobody gets knocked off the boat, It's better then that. 
DC is probably the only one who is safe, no matter how long the net handle is!

Don't Be Afraid of The Dark!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Fish-Crazy said:


> DC is probably the only one who is safe, no matter how long the net handle is!


not only funny, but true.lol


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

I meant how many fish get knocked off with the net, not people!


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Just want to make everyone aware that the Rules/Team Drawings Meeting on 11/01/08 at Erie Outfitters will be from noon to 2:00pm.

Also there are three weeks left to the registration deadline! 10/31/08

Don't Be Afraid of The Dark!


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Fish-Crazy said:


> Nobody gets knocked off the boat, It's better then that.
> DC is probably the only one who is safe, no matter how long the net handle is!
> 
> Don't Be Afraid of The Dark!


hahaha i've met virgils handle the first trip i went on with him, sports cup not mandatory but highly recommended


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

There&#8217;s been an update in regards to registrations. Registration deadline is still two weeks away, October 31, 2008, so it does not effect anyone who plans to sign up.

The change is:

ALL REGISTRATIONS MUST BE RECEIVED BY OCTOBER 31, 2008.

Look up the updated RULES for complete details:

http://fishcrazycharters.com/FishCrazy-2008-Fall-Walleye-Frenzy-Tournament-Derby.html

Play it safe and don&#8217;t mail in your registration in the last week on this month, it might not get in on time! All registrations dropped off to any of the weigh-in stations prior to the deadline will be OK!

Also the TEAMS will be posted on November 2nd. If you want to know who the teams are before that, be at Erie Outfitters on November 1st, 12:00pm-2:00pm when we'll have the Teams Drawing.

Don&#8217;t be afraid of the dark!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

sent mine in tuesday morning...i cant wait:B


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

im in as well, i dontated another $50 to the lucky winner  

#16 buddy!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be registering tomorrow.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

only 21 people registered? Whats the hold up? You guys better get a move on! 

Where is Dixie Chicken? He has be exceptionally quiet!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Me and the woman are getting in the fall derby...just maybe just maybe I'll be able to hang a pig and get it on the board...when the derby's are on I'm the 8 1/2 pound fisherman, before and after is when the 10+ comes BOOO :B


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

How about Frank? i think he said he was fishing in it this year?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

MEISTERICS said:


> How about Frank? i think he said he was fishing in it this year?


He said he was going to get in but who knows, last fall he didn't fish at all. 

My buddy Steve got in last fall so he'll probably get in as well, he loves the night bite, plus he can't get over the 9.13 mark LOL. He's hung some good ones but can't bust 10 he's on a mission from god.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm in! Just PayPal'ed my registration in! Can't wait to get out there.


----------



## Smokeshowin (Jun 13, 2007)

Virgil...I have seen two different times for the pre tourney meeting on Nov 1, 12-2 and 3, could you clarify what time please. Thanks
Chris


----------



## JerryT (Oct 22, 2008)

this will be fun.


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Smokeshowin said:


> Virgil...I have seen two different times for the pre tourney meeting on Nov 1, 12-2 and 3, could you clarify what time please. Thanks
> Chris


It is Nov 1st from 12:00pm-2:00pm.

Don't Be Afraid of The Dark!


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

With only 5 days remaing for the Derby deadline registration, do make sure you mail it in time!

REGISTRATIONS MUST BE RECEIVED BY OCTOBER 31, 2008.

It takes atleast 2 days for the mail, so if you don't have it mailed by Tuesday use the Weigh-In stations or payPal to be certain. 

Don't Be Afraid of The Dark!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

virgil, i have a question about the team event and i cant make the rules meeting. im pretty sure i know the answer. but i'll ask anyway. i saw on your site it said the winners will be those with the heaviest combined regestrered weight. does this mean only the largest fish (1 per angler, 2 per team) at the end of the tourney or does it include the throw aways from your up grades too.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

EZ I'm sure its only gonna be the fish on the board. I like the team idea because it will get people to fish together and there will be alot more fish on the board. God I just hope I get good partner.


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

SELL-FISH said:


> EZ I'm sure its only gonna be the fish on the board. I like the team idea because it will get people to fish together and there will be alot more fish on the board. God I just hope I get good partner.


EZ - Scott got your answer. Everyone counts one fish only. the same fish counts for the over all standings, the week you catch it in, and the teams standing.

As far as the fish you plan to throw away, I'll have a drop off box where you can get rid of them. I actually don't have any fish imn my freezer right now! 

I just hope we get an even number of entries so I can be part of the tems. If we get an add number, I'll have to stay out of the team drawings. Hope Not!

Don't Be Afraid of The Dark!


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

SELL-FISH said:


> EZ I'm sure its only gonna be the fish on the board. I like the team idea because it will get people to fish together and there will be alot more fish on the board. God I just hope I get good partner.


yea- me too, i need a good partner to carry my team......scott, wanna be my partner?


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Gju42486 said:


> yea- me too, i need a good partner to carry my team......scott, wanna be my partner?


Are you asking me out George. I don't wanna cause any problems between you and EZ. LOL Seriously man I would like to fish with you this fall, it would be fun.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

SELL-FISH said:


> Are you asking me out George. I don't wanna cause any problems between you and EZ. LOL Seriously man I would like to fish with you this fall, it would be fun.


ill be out at 12:01 am on the first morning of the derby......hope the lake lays down for it..............im pumped and got my ripstick 900's shined up. I had a pullback on one- but never buttoned up. 

You going to the rules meeting?


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

SELL-FISH said:


> Are you asking me out George. I don't wanna cause any problems between you and EZ.


OOhhhh, watch that triangle. lol. See that Gene?  

Here ya go Scott, 
I'll be there the whole time if any of you guys are short getting out. Just give a shout.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Gju42486 said:


> got my ripstick 900's shined up. I had a pullback on one- but never buttoned up.


Weeds George....Weeds.......


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Fishers of Men said:


> Weeds George....Weeds.......


nope---i know what a fish feels like and sounds like when they pull out drag.............maybe one day, you will also be lucky enough to experience your first pullback   :B 

this turned into a trash talking thread real fast.........its all in good fun though


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Gju42486 said:


> ill be out at 12:01 am on the first morning of the derby......hope the lake lays down for it..............im pumped and got my ripstick 900's shined up. I had a pullback on one- but never buttoned up.
> 
> You going to the rules meeting?


No I have my kids this weekend, but you will be seeing alot more of me. I may even have to take off work monday and head out west. After sun the money is on the table and there is alot of big fish out there, can't wait. I love this time of year....


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

You guys don't want me as a partner I can't hang a board fish to save my life. All I catch come derby time is a bunch of 8's. Now if my partner hangs a 12 we'll be in good shape that's the same as 2 tens. I gotta feeling this is gonna be a good derby..for me! :B


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Participants are picking up speed now!


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

59 Signed up - Last Day to Register!

Hope to see most of you tomorrow/Saturday at Erie Outfitters 12:00pm-2:00pm.

Don't Be Afraid of The Dark!


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Good to see everyone there, let the games begin!


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

97 Entries; Much, Much more then I expected!

The meeting at Erie Outfitters went real well, and it was a pleasure to see some of you I knew and meet some of you I didn't!

48 teams, with team # 39 to beat (as everyone was saying). I coudn't agree more, so go get them!

We will be weighing fish at the FishCrazy location from 8:30am to 9:00pm.
Please call before you come (216)631-1557 or (216)408-0404. Either my wife (Felicia) or I will weigh fish, and we might not always be there!

GOOD LUCK, BE SAFE, AND HAVE FUN!

Don't Be Afraid of The Dark!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

If anyone in the tournament is fishing from shore and does not have access to a boat, I would be happy to take them out for the nite-bite.Just send me a PM and we'll hook up..............Mark


----------



## Hawk Eye (Jun 5, 2006)

Mark, give me a holler if you need a night companion. Maybe I can check out your Crestliner too. [email protected]


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Craig and I went and looked at it fri nite for 1 last hurahh...The wind changed our minds! LOL  
It was a fun derby. Congrats again Gary. And thanks to all that participated, the sponsors, organizers, oh ya and to that Virgil dude.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Virgil,
Do you need food for the Awards Party held December 07, 2008 at noon at The Rodmakers Shop?


----------

